# Usa/sv



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I got " Reba von der Dornburg" USA/SV papers in the mail this week. What's the difference between these and the AKC papers?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

They can be used to register with AKC. If she isn't already it just means you can't participate in AKC events. Not a big deal to many here but I enjoy the AKC events.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

She is already reg w/ AKC. Thanks Bob.


----------

